# Availability



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone know's is the remaining tags available for the Deer Gun units the same for bow? Thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Johnny are you asking if you can use the 2nd chance tag for archery? If so the answer is yes the second tag is for any weapon during its season. The only catch is you must fill it in the zone marked so most likely it will be an antlerless tag for a specific zone.


----------

